# Ищу ноты танец дьявола-Йозеф Хельмесбергер



## Demoners (13 Дек 2013)

поделитесь пожалуйста нотами
это то что играет Шишкин
http://my.mail.ru/video/mail/33140/1329/4151.html#video=/mail/33140/1329/4151


----------



## Mr.Big (13 Дек 2013)

Если можно и на [email protected]


----------



## bombastic (14 Дек 2013)

хахаха. ребят ну не будьте наивными. Шишкин никому не даст эти ноты вы чего! ему самому они достались по дикому блату. 

Так дела состоят с некоторыми из его программы произведений и пере ложений, что никому они не достанутся, кроме узкого круга


----------



## ze_go (14 Дек 2013)

bombastic писал:


> ему самому они достались по дикому блату


bombastic писал:


> хахаха. ребят ну не будьте наивными


какой блат? партитуры есть в библиотеках консерваторий, а вот уж транскрипцию Юрий Васильич делал САМ!


----------



## bombastic (14 Дек 2013)

*ze_go*,
а вот уж транскрипцию Юрий Васильич делал САМ!


вот ради вашего же интереса, могу выложить запись с концерта, где он рассказал прелюдно, что фортепианный клавир ему передали очередным "волшебным" способом, тч трансрипция для баяна это дело личное, а клавир не у всех!
Тем более, учусь в заведении, где учат друзья Шишкина и через их информацию о нотах можно знать напрямую, а не методом кулуарного обсуждения.


----------



## ze_go (14 Дек 2013)

bombastic писал:


> через их информацию о нотах можно знать напрямую, а не методом кулуарного обсуждения


а я информацию о клавире и знаю напрямую - сам Юрий Васильич и рассказывал (но я ведь писал о ПАРТИТУРЕ! - читайте внимательнее)


----------



## V. Bordunov (14 Дек 2013)

Цитата:фортепианный клавир ему передали очередным "волшебным" способом
Шишкин очень любит подобные истории


----------

